# Avahi daemon will no longer start [Solved]

## Fitzcarraldo

I'm in a bit of a panic as I can no longer print. I did a world update last night and now find that the cups daemon will no longer start because the Avahi daemon will not start:

```
May 31 20:50:45 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/cups-browsed[7708]: ERROR: cannot start cups-browsed as avahi-daemon would not start

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/cupsd[8544]: ERROR: cannot start cupsd as avahi-daemon would not start
```

The tail of /var/log/messages is as follows:

```
May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'AEROBR VISITANTES' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'AEROBR VISITANTES'

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 31 20:51:56 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> scanning

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.193445] wlan0: authenticate with 00:23:89:f8:7b:d3

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.210169] wlan0: send auth to 00:23:89:f8:7b:d3 (try 1/3)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.410099] wlan0: send auth to 00:23:89:f8:7b:d3 (try 2/3)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.412061] wlan0: authenticated

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.412399] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.413163] wlan0: associate with 00:23:89:f8:7b:d3 (try 1/3)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.416412] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:23:89:f8:7b:d3 (capab=0x8431 status=0 aid=376)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.420589] wlan0: associated

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.420633] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.420715] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: BR

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425045] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: BR

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425064] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425070] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425074] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425079] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425083] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx kernel: [  112.425087] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'AEROBR VISITANTES'.

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> dhclient started with pid 8473

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.5-P1 Gentoo-r0

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: Copyright 2004-2013 Internet Systems Consortium.

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: All rights reserved.

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: 

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:21:6a:9a:68:4c

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:21:6a:9a:68:4c

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: DHCPACK from 172.16.0.11

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx dhclient: bound to 172.16.0.85 -- renewal in 35902 seconds.

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> reboot

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info>   address 172.16.0.85

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info>   prefix 22 (255.255.252.0)

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info>   gateway 172.16.0.1

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info>   hostname 'meshedgedx'

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info>   nameserver '8.8.8.8'

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info>   domain name 'ABVCPDCADHCP'

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...

May 31 20:52:00 meshedgedx hp-systray: hp-systray[8470]: error: option -s not recognized

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> activated (reason 'none') [70 100 0]

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> (wlan0): roamed from BSSID 00:23:89:F8:7B:71 (AEROBR VISITANTES) to 00:23:89:F8:7B:D3 (AEROBR VISITANTES)

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Policy set 'AEROBR VISITANTES' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx NetworkManager[7463]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx dbus[6845]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx dbus[6845]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[8493]: status: inactive

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[8506]: status: inactive

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 108) and group 'avahi' (GID 444).

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Successfully dropped root privileges.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: avahi-daemon 0.6.31 starting up.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx dbus[6845]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Avahi'

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Successfully called chroot().

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Loading service file /services/sftp-ssh.service.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Loading service file /services/ssh.service.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: SO_REUSEPORT failed: Protocol not available

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: SO_REUSEPORT failed: Protocol not available

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: Failed to create server: No suitable network protocol available

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8538]: avahi-daemon 0.6.31 exiting.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon[8525]: ERROR: avahi-daemon failed to start

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 108) and group 'avahi' (GID 444).

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Successfully dropped root privileges.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: avahi-daemon 0.6.31 starting up.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Successfully called chroot().

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Loading service file /services/sftp-ssh.service.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Loading service file /services/ssh.service.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: SO_REUSEPORT failed: Protocol not available

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: SO_REUSEPORT failed: Protocol not available

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: Failed to create server: No suitable network protocol available

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx avahi-daemon[8558]: avahi-daemon 0.6.31 exiting.

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon[8547]: ERROR: avahi-daemon failed to start

May 31 20:52:01 meshedgedx /etc/init.d/cupsd[8544]: ERROR: cannot start cupsd as avahi-daemon would not start

May 31 20:52:02 meshedgedx sm-notify[8580]: Version 1.2.5 starting

May 31 20:52:02 meshedgedx sm-notify[8580]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!

May 31 19:52:03 meshedgedx rtkit-daemon[8407]: Successfully made thread 8635 of process 8635 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

May 31 19:52:03 meshedgedx rtkit-daemon[8407]: Supervising 2 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

May 31 20:52:03 meshedgedx pulseaudio[8635]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

May 31 19:52:04 meshedgedx rtkit-daemon[8407]: Successfully made thread 8645 of process 8645 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

May 31 19:52:04 meshedgedx rtkit-daemon[8407]: Supervising 2 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

May 31 20:52:04 meshedgedx pulseaudio[8645]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

May 31 20:52:05 meshedgedx kernel: [  117.302040] nf_conntrack: automatic helper assignment is deprecated and it will be removed soon. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.

May 31 20:52:13 meshedgedx polkitd[6961]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.46 [/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_GB.UTF-8)

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: ntpd 4.2.6p5@1.2349-o Thu  6 Dec 01:28:16 UTC 2012 (1)

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: proto: precision = 0.182 usec

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listen and drop on 1 v6wildcard :: UDP 123

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listen normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listen normally on 3 wlan0 172.16.0.85 UDP 123

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listen normally on 4 lo ::1 UDP 123

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listen normally on 5 wlan0 fe80::221:6aff:fe9a:684c UDP 123

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: peers refreshed

May 31 20:52:16 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: Listening on routing socket on fd #22 for interface updates

May 31 20:52:24 meshedgedx ntpd[8742]: ntpd: time slew +0.040954 s

May 31 20:52:37 meshedgedx dbus[6845]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.Avahi': timed out

May 31 20:52:57 meshedgedx su[8870]: Successful su for root by fitzcarraldo

May 31 20:52:57 meshedgedx su[8870]: + /dev/pts/0 fitzcarraldo:root

May 31 20:52:57 meshedgedx su[8870]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by fitzcarraldo(uid=1000)
```

----------

## TomWij

This is explained in high detail in http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14388706/socket-options-so-reuseaddr-and-so-reuseport-how-do-they-differ-do-they-mean-t but to spare you the read I'll quote the important part:

 *Quote:*   

> ... Linux 3.9 added the option SO_REUSEPORT ...

 

Therefore you need to upgrade to a kernel like 3.9.4.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Many thanks for your speedy response. I rebuilt the kernel using gentoo-sources-3.9.4 but have a problem with building ipset afterwards when I try to rebuild the modules:

```
# module-rebuild rebuild

** Preparing to merge modules:

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12

        =net-firewall/ipset-6.19

        =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.6_beta

5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.6_beta

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.9.4-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a module and not loaded for direct

 *      rendering to work.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-4.2.12.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.9.4-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-4.2.12.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘Module.symvers’: File exists

 * Preparing vboxdrv module

make -s -j4 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/build all 

*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work/vboxdrv/common/log/log.c: In function ‘rtLogOutputPrefixed’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/work/vboxdrv/common/log/log.c:3252:17: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

*** Building 'vboxnetflt' module ***

*** Building 'vboxnetadp' module ***

*** Building 'vboxpci' module ***

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12

>>> Install virtualbox-modules-4.2.12 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/image/ category app-emulation

 * Installing vboxdrv module

 * Installing vboxnetflt module

 * Installing vboxnetadp module

 * Installing vboxpci module

>>> Completed installing virtualbox-modules-4.2.12 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment -R .GCC.command.line -R .note.gnu.gold-version

   lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/misc/vboxpci.ko

   lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko

   lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/misc/vboxnetadp.ko

   lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/misc/vboxnetflt.ko

>>> Installing (1 of 3) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12

 * Removing app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.12 from moduledb.

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.9.4-gentoo ...                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * Starting with the 3.x release new kernel modules were added,

 * be sure to load all the needed modules.

 * 

 * Please add "vboxdrv", "vboxnetflt" and "vboxnetadp" to:

 * /etc/conf.d/modules

>>> Emerging (2 of 3) net-firewall/ipset-6.19

 * ipset-6.19.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.9.4-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.9.4-gentoo

 * Modular kernel detected. Gonna build kernel modules...

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ipset-6.19.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work/ipset-6.19 ...

 * Sorry, but you have to patch kernel sources with the following patch:

 *  # cd /usr/src/linux

 *  # patch -i /var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work/ipset-6.19/netlink.patch -p1

 * You should recompile and run new kernel to avoid runtime errors.

 * ERROR: net-firewall/ipset-6.19 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Unpatched kernel

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4036:  Called check_header_patch

 *   environment, line  857:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Unpatched kernel";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-firewall/ipset-6.19'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-firewall/ipset-6.19'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/lib/portage/logs/net-firewall:ipset-6.19:20130531-214818.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work/ipset-6.19'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work/ipset-6.19'

>>> Failed to emerge net-firewall/ipset-6.19, Log file:

>>>  '/var/lib/portage/logs/net-firewall:ipset-6.19:20130531-214818.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

So I followed the eerror instructions, but the specified patch could not be applied:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.6.1-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.9.1-gentoo-r1

  [3]   linux-3.9.2-gentoo

  [4]   linux-3.9.4-gentoo *

# patch -i /var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/ipset-6.19/work/ipset-6.19/netlink.patch -p1

patching file include/linux/netfilter/nfnetlink.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 47.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/netfilter/nfnetlink.h.rej

patching file include/net/netlink.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 856.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/net/netlink.h.rej

# 
```

Any suggestion how I should proceed?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

In the absence of a reply to my previous post I decided to uninstall ipset. I then compiled the remaining module ati-drivers, ran grub2-mkconfig to update grub.cfg and rebooted... to a black screen. Not even a cursor at the top left of the screen, and none of the keys appear to work so I can't even get to a VT.

Booting a LiveDVD I can see that /var/log/messages on the laptop's HDD no longer contains the message "SO_REUSEPORT failed: Protocol not available" when booting the 3.9.4 kernel, and the Avahi daemon starts up correctly again:

```
avahi-daemon[7080]: Server startup complete. Host name is meshedgedx.local. Local service cookie is 2337632478.
```

so it looks like the 3.9.4 kernel has solved that problem.

Unfortunately I now have to find out why I have a black screen and an unresponsive laptop. But that is another problem, so I'll mark this thread as solved and start a new thread for the X Windows problem.

EDIT: The new thread is X Windows can't start after updating to 3.9.4 kernel[Solved] and, as you can probably tell from the "[Solved]" in the thread title, I got it working in the end.

----------

## hwertz

I found a method that is... just a bit... less invasive.  My gentoo box has a current world but kernel 2.6.38! 

Go edit /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf

Find the line:

"#disallow-other-stacks=no"

and change to

"disallow-other-stacks=yes"

     This flag is apparently what now causes avahi to attempt to use SO_REUSEPORT (and turning it to yes disables this new behavior.)  The docs indicate this is some mechanism to accomodate nasty setups with more than one mdns handler on them at the same time.

----------

## peakeyed

This works.

Thank you.

----------

## slackline

 *hwertz wrote:*   

> I found a method that is... just a bit... less invasive.  My gentoo box has a current world but kernel 2.6.38! 
> 
> Go edit /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
> 
> Find the line:
> ...

 

Great, worked for me too.

----------

## waynedpj

 *hwertz wrote:*   

> I found a method that is... just a bit... less invasive.  My gentoo box has a current world but kernel 2.6.38! 
> 
> Go edit /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
> 
> Find the line:
> ...

 

thanks, worked a treat!

----------

## AstroFloyd

Thanks, I can print again  :Very Happy: 

----------

## asturm

Solution is in bug 484212:

emerge -1 =avahi-0.6.31-r4

Unless of course you prefer a backported SO_REUSEPORT in your 3.4.x kernel - and I did just that.  :Laughing: 

----------

## maggu2810

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Unless of course you prefer a backported SO_REUSEPORT in your 3.4.x kernel

 

ATM I test my backported SO_REUSEPORT to the 3.4 kernel.

----------

